# Best tool organizer?



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I'm new here. I do a lot of home improvement and currently store all my tools in my garage. What are you using as tool boxes or organizers?

Would appreciate some ideas from you!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Tools can be organized?
Shelving like this work for me, Amazon has a cheaper price than this one.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-48-i...ommercial-Shelving-Unit-6T60184872C/100655787


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

For my mechanics tools I have a rollaway box, bottom is Husky and top is Craftsman. I'd like to get a bigger one, when I do (down the road), Home Depot has the best deals in my opinion, with either Husky or Milwaukee. 

The other stuff, either in the blow molded cases they came in, or on French cleats, depending on how often I use them.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

joecaption said:


> Tools can be organized?
> Shelving like this work for me, Amazon has a cheaper price than this one.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/HDX-48-i...ommercial-Shelving-Unit-6T60184872C/100655787


So does Costco sometimes $89.00 *with *decent / nice casters in case you want mobility.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I really like these Keter rolling boxes for several applications.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Keter-Master-Pro-Sliding-Box/21462496

(Walmart best price I've found on these.)

As I do many different things, I like to compartmentalize job specific tools together in one place.

Right now, I have two electric chests, one plumbing, one tiling, one painting.

For lesser used tools, like concrete finishing trowels and floats edgers, I use those $7 plastic tubs.

I keep actual tools either hanging (regular use) or in there original case, or blow molded cases I've cut out.... like trim guns all together with nails in one case, framer and 15 guage own cases.

Mechanical all in a five drawer roll around or up on pegboard.

All paints etc in Joe's metal racks.

Sounds like I'm organized doesn't it.... but only partly so. Over the years, I've got alot of stuff.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty much a combination of what has been mentioned; 3 section roll-around for mechanics tools, carpenter's box, shelves for most of the handheld power tools and batteries, hooks on the wall, shelves, and drawers for any number of tools, particularly ones that don't leave the shop often if at all. And buckets. I have a couple of 5 gallon plastic buckets with pocket liners for common misc. tools like claw hammers, speed squares, flat bars, hack saw, chisels, etc., doesn't sound like much, but enough that both of those buckets are full and heavy, and then a bucket with some misc. plumbing and electrical tools and common parts. Not going to build a house with just these buckets, but enough to throw in the truck on short notice and make a dent in something. And then I have a couple of empty buckets just setting there for whatever pops up. Can toss in whatever I think I might need and go. Even if it's just to other side of the shop to work on the tractor or whatever, I'll carry a bucket over with whatever I need, and then I have a place to toss bolts and small parts so that they don't get kicked under whatever I'm working on.


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for your help! 
I'm currently using buckets and some old plastic cases too. I'm looking into upgrading to something a little more professional  maybe a tool chest or some shelving with drawers etc.


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

If you need to move them to a lot of different places, I highly recommend the Ridgid stackables. Sooo nice.


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with this Sortimo system?
Found some great reviews and articles about them online...

http://www.core77.com/posts/49806/T...-Sortimos-Variety-of-Mobile-Storage-Solutions

I'm thinking about buying these boxes:
http://www.sortimo-shop.us/category-s/115.htm


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

BRRIAN..... Looks pretty nice for certain tools/projects with limited attachments and job related parts.....

In priniple, it's sort of like the Keter system with a little less volume capability.

Looks great for nail guns/nails, maybe sawsalls with blabes and that recip file attachment, maybe great for ossilating tools...etc

Kinda pricey though.


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

yes I know... Not an easy decision 
I'm trying to get some more feedback from people who have already used it


----------



## Marizius (May 26, 2017)

Brrian said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm new here. I do a lot of home improvement and currently store all my tools in my garage. What are you using as tool boxes or organizers?
> 
> Would appreciate some ideas from you!


If you have as many tools as I do then I guess you need boxes of different shapes and sizes. I had really hard times to find bottles with and without sprays for some household liquids. There were lots of different websites where you can buy bottles of one size, but what I needed bottles from 50ml to 2l and I wanted to get them in one place, you know. So I surfed the Internet until I found what I wanted on allinpackaging.co.uk/containers/bottle/. I gave you a link with bottles as I talked so much about them. But as you can see there are lots of containers too.


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

I build my own racks. But for boxes, Plano or Flambeau I think it is or whatever I can find that fits the tool or parts in question. the real key is getting this Kaizen foam stuff that I cut to match the tools. So whatever case they're in, everything has these nice cut outs to rest in. Yes, its a little nuts and my wife things it's over the top, but... oh well.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a Craftsman 5-drawer rolling cabinet topped with a 6-drawer top chest.

In the top chest I keep my screwdrivers, chisels, wrench sets, files and other small tools. 

In the bottom chest are my hammers, large screwdrivers, wrenches, squares, assorted pliers, snips, impact ratchet sets, spring clamps and other items such as voltage test kit, pocket hole kit and pouch of screwdriver bits. 

Saws, framing square, levels and other larger items I hang on the wall.

The bag my Porter-Cable cordless tools came with I keep handy for when I am doing jobs around the house. For instance if I have to replace an outlet, switch or light fixture, I load the bag with screwdrivers, needle-nose and lineman’s pliers, wire stripper, voltage test kit, cordless screwdriver, electrical tape, box of assorted wire nuts, AlumiConn connectors, bottle of NOALOX and a couple feet of UF wire. I may not use it all, but it saves trips back to the garage for tools. When I am done, the tools go back to their respective places and the bag is folded up and put back on the shelf ready for when I next need it.

My power tools are all kept in one section of heavy steel shelving I salvaged from an office that was remodeling. The cordless ones are on the same shelf as the chargers. The ones that are rarely used are kept on the top shelf.


----------



## Wichita Tree (Jun 12, 2017)

A beer, some time, loud music, and whatever you happen to have your hands on. ;o) 

Jack


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

The Ridgid stackable tool boxes are on sale at Home Despot right now. $98 for all three.

http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured-Products-Ridgid-Free-Tool-Organizer-Promotion/N-5yc1vZcdva


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

NotyeruncleBob said:


> The Ridgid stackable tool boxes are on sale at Home Despot right now. $98 for all three.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/b/Featured-Products-Ridgid-Free-Tool-Organizer-Promotion/N-5yc1vZcdva


Thanks!


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Brrian said:


> Thanks!


Looks like that sale has ended for now, but it'll probably be back on sale for the next Black Friday and Father's Day.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

This thread reminds me of " _the best thing for your garden is foot steps _" so possibly "_ the best thing for your tool storage is your time dedicated to that endeavor "._:smile:


----------



## Brrian (May 18, 2017)

Yes that's true... I'm spending so much time looking for ideas and researching on forums


----------

